# The Spanish Coast - Photo Gallery



## Fergus (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Fergus (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Vive España! kay: 
BTW i don't like coasts which are surrounded by skyscrapers...


----------



## Fergus (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## AntonAmeneiro (May 6, 2005)

So why did you decide to choose the ugliest and most tasteless spots of the Mediterranean coast of Spain?


----------



## Fergus (Jun 22, 2006)

AntonAmeneiro said:


> So why did you decide to choose the ugliest and most tasteless spots of the Mediterranean coast of Spain?


Ugliest? Costa Brava, Costa Blanca, Costa del Sol..


----------



## AntonAmeneiro (May 6, 2005)

You didn't get my point, of course Costa Brava, Costa Blanca and Costa del Sol are beautiful parts of the Mediterranean coast, I'm just saying that you seem to have picked the ugliest spots of those areas.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorta Looks like Greece


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

This one is fantastic!


----------



## Fergus (Jun 22, 2006)

AntonAmeneiro said:


> You didn't get my point, of course Costa Brava, Costa Blanca and Costa del Sol are beautiful parts of the Mediterranean coast, I'm just saying that you seem to have picked the ugliest spots of those areas.


Maybe I don't know what spots are the most beautiful. Name me a few


----------



## virg (Jul 22, 2005)

Too much old people on spanish beaches but really nice


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Why ugly? Some of the views are fantastic, thanks for the photos, Fergus


----------



## jozikas (Jan 22, 2005)

Auccchhhhhhh


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Sorta Looks like Greece




Benidorm reminds me of a little Rio de Juanero.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

woooow! :uh:
very impressive coast!
I didn't knew that in spain exists a city with that many skyscrapers... :nuts:

(but it's true, not all of these photos are showing spain from the best / cleanest side...)

must go there! :banana:


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

Benidorm looks pretty impressive


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

So Beautiful.......:drool:


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

It's nice that Brussels and Madrid took decisions to protect european/spanish coasts ! it's ugly as hell and well dangerous for natural landscapes and mediterranean sea...


----------

